# DIY Stixx Mixx NET Recipes



## Andre

Please share your tried and tested recipes, containing Stixx Mixx NET (naturally extracted tobacco) concentrates in this thread.

*Please only post recipes that you have mixed, steeped/cured and tasted and like a lot. Please do not post recipes you are still testing.*
*If you sourced (including adaptions) the recipe from somewhere else, please provide a link to your source if available.*
*Kindly include a short description for the Index if not apparent from the name. Do not forget the brand names of the concentrates used.*
SM = Stixx Mixx

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

*CBT (Coconut Berry Tobacco)




*​
Berry-licious on a bed of sweet coconut and a body of tobacco.

This one was inspired by a Tarks Select Reserve NET fusion juice called Maori.

The berries are without a shadow of a doubt the star of this show. It slaps you in the face most delightfully on a backdrop of sweet coconut. The NET here functions purely as a base - giving body, structure and a full mouth feel and just a fleeting taste of tobacco. The supporting actors lift the berry taste to new heights.

I tasted this after 10 days of steeping and it was perfect. Two weeks and 12 ml later and it is still perfect. ADV for sure.

Close enough to not have to import Maori @GregF!

*CBT*
SM A+ blend 5.0 %
FA Forest Fruit 4.0 %
FLV Sweet Coconut 1.5 %

Total flavour: 10.5 %

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> *CBT (Coconut Berry Tobacco)
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> Berry-licious on a bed of sweet coconut and a body of tobacco.
> 
> This one was inspired by a Tarks Select Reserve NET fusion juice called Maori.
> 
> The berries are without a shadow of a doubt the star of this show. It slaps you in the face most delightfully on a backdrop of sweet coconut. The NET here functions purely as a base - giving body, structure and a full mouth feel and just a fleeting taste of tobacco. The supporting actors lift the berry taste to new heights.
> 
> I tasted this after 10 days of steeping and it was perfect. Two weeks and 12 ml later and it is still perfect. ADV for sure.
> 
> Close enough to not have to import Maori @GregF!
> 
> *CBT*
> SM A+ blend 5.0 %
> FA Forest Fruit 4.0 %
> FLV Sweet Coconut 1.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 10.5 %


Not fair @Andre , my order got delivered today, now how am I going to stop myself from placing another one for just one concentrate? Going to have to Google a certain shop’s address, maybe just maybe I can go there for 1?  concentrate on Saturday? Road trip!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

*SM Butter Rum Cavendish



*​
Stixx Mixx describes this NET concentrate as:

_"This delicious flavor is expertly blended with Golden Virginia and mellow White Burley. The Cavendish style blend is then topped with a subtle mixture of Buttered New England and Jamaican Rums that produce a bite-free taste._

_Use @ 6-10% *NETs are pre-steeped use as any other flavoring.".
_
I mixed this at *10%* and let it steep for just less than a month, but a 7 day steep should be more than adequate. Been vaping same for the past week. My first reaction was a "wow" and "one can taste the pipe tobacco, the butter rum does not take over". So much more than your typical dessert tobacco.

Butter rum tastes similar to butterscotch, but with more flavour they say. Typically sugar, butter and some spices are added to rum to create a butter rum. I have never tasted butter rum, but if this juice is anything to go by, it is very yummy! 

The combination of the butter rum and the cavendish style tobacco is just perfect for my taste. Not too sweet, but flavourful with the tobacco still distinct. 

No doubt an ADV for me - bigger volume already mixed. Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> *SM Butter Rum Cavendish
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> Stixx Mixx describes this NET concentrate as:
> 
> _"This delicious flavor is expertly blended with Golden Virginia and mellow White Burley. The Cavendish style blend is then topped with a subtle mixture of Buttered New England and Jamaican Rums that produce a bite-free taste._
> 
> _Use @ 6-10% *NETs are pre-steeped use as any other flavoring.".
> _
> I mixed this at *10%* and let it steep for just less than a month, but a 7 day steep should be more than adequate. Been vaping same for the past week. My first reaction was a "wow" and "one can taste the pipe tobacco, the butter rum does not take over". So much more than your typical dessert tobacco.
> 
> Butter rum tastes similar to butterscotch, but with more flavour they say. Typically sugar, butter and some spices are added to rum to create a butter rum. I have never tasted butter rum, but if this juice is anything to go by, it is very yummy!
> 
> The combination of the butter rum and the cavendish style tobacco is just perfect for my taste. Not too sweet, but flavourful with the tobacco still distinct.
> 
> No doubt an ADV for me - bigger volume already mixed. Highly recommended.


Why oh why is my to order and mix lists getting so long!  Thanks @Andre , luckily I haven’t ordered yet, so on the order list and let the fun fest begin. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

Andre said:


> *SM Butter Rum Cavendish
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> Stixx Mixx describes this NET concentrate as:
> 
> _"This delicious flavor is expertly blended with Golden Virginia and mellow White Burley. The Cavendish style blend is then topped with a subtle mixture of Buttered New England and Jamaican Rums that produce a bite-free taste._
> 
> _Use @ 6-10% *NETs are pre-steeped use as any other flavoring.".
> _
> I mixed this at *10%* and let it steep for just less than a month, but a 7 day steep should be more than adequate. Been vaping same for the past week. My first reaction was a "wow" and "one can taste the pipe tobacco, the butter rum does not take over". So much more than your typical dessert tobacco.
> 
> Butter rum tastes similar to butterscotch, but with more flavour they say. Typically sugar, butter and some spices are added to rum to create a butter rum. I have never tasted butter rum, but if this juice is anything to go by, it is very yummy!
> 
> The combination of the butter rum and the cavendish style tobacco is just perfect for my taste. Not too sweet, but flavourful with the tobacco still distinct.
> 
> No doubt an ADV for me - bigger volume already mixed. Highly recommended.



I've been wanting to try a good tobacco juice. This looks interesting. Where can I get it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

X-Calibre786 said:


> I've been wanting to try a good tobacco juice. This looks interesting. Where can I get it?


As far as I know only Blck Flavour sells the Stixx Mixx (SM) extracts. Currently out of stock on this one unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This sounds great @Andre !
Thanks for sharing your findings


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Leaving this here - 

Join Theo, Rudi & Guy in a discussion to uncover the mysteries and magic surrounding NET's

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

